# Netbook freezes at "Switching to clocksource tsc" [SOLVED]

## ISHAIM

I have been reconfiguring my kernel according to the guide at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml for xorg-server to install Xfce4. After installing the new kernel, the machine freezes at the message:

```
[    1.580456]Switching to clocksource tsc
```

then the machine produces a screen full of multicolored static-like artifacts and is completely unresponsive except to a hard reset. I think this problem may have to do with the Radeon GPU and the KMS kernel settings the Xorg server config had me do, from what I've found in my Google searches.

Here are the specs of my machine: Acer Aspire One 722-0473, AMD Fusion APU C-60 (the GPU is Radeon HD 6290)Last edited by ISHAIM on Fri Jan 06, 2012 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898818-highlight-clocksource+tsc.html

----------

## ISHAIM

Yes, thank you for that link, I had come across it before but wasn't sure if it applied to me or not. I booted using the minimal install livecd, mounted the partitions to get into the HD, and added radeon.modeset=0 to /boot/grub/grub.conf which at least allowed me to boot the machine normally.

Issuing a dmesg | grep Firmware returned no errors with regards to the Radeon firmware. I had to enable IKCONFIG_PROC=y in menuconfig and also caught a typo in the CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE paths.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## asturm

I knew it when I read your system (AMD) specs.  :Smile:  Glad it helped.

----------

